# My new Dogma is complete !



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Picked her up yesterday. Loooooooovvvvveee it. So fast and capable. A very planted ride and delightful feel. I am literally over the moon with this machine that I think thats it for me for another few years. So, Dogma 54cm. Dura Ace throughout, Fizik Aliante carbon railed saddle, PRO Stealth all in one 42cm bars with 100mm stem (ex MTB'er) Fizik tape, Look Keo Carbon pedals. 1 x Tax Tao bottle cage. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Well Done*

I think you solicited a lot of opinions on the forums and the end result is a great product. Kudos to you for going against the grain by going Dura Ace on a Pinarello and for going with a unique color. It all works well and the full Shimano coordination with the wheels and bar looks great. Glad the actual ride is great, but I know there is a lot of fun and satisfaction in building up a bike that is uniquely yours.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Great looking bike. Love the color. What is the name of the color?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a damn nice bike,congratulations !


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I LOVE how the Petrol came out i think that's what it's called. your build is HOT!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

It great to see a more unique paint scheme. Looks amazing with the DA wheels


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Petrol Finish*

To those that do not know the Petrol clear coat is a matt finish and not a gloss finish like the rest of the line. 

I had the opportunity to see the whole line of colors during last years Pinarello gran fondo.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Petrol Finish*

To those that do not know the Petrol clear coat is a matt finish and not a gloss finish like the rest of the line. 

I had the opportunity to see the whole line of colors during last years Pinarello gran fondo.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

ShimaNO are you serious??


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's interesting did not know that the finish is matte that's a PLUS


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

T-Dog said:


> ShimaNO are you serious??


why do these morons like t-dog keep going on about the same tiresome topics. 

put whatever you feel comfortable with on your bike and the morons can stick to their rigid, idiotic dogmas.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

foofighter said:


> that's interesting did not know that the finish is matte that's a PLUS


Spot on - its stunning. So smooth and lovely.

Have to say, this bike is simply incredible. I love being out on it, it literally destroys my S3 in every way and the interesting thing is that in contradiction to the weight issues that the naysayers harp on about it moves like a rocket and my times are exactly the same as on the S3. The data is there, splits and all. I am 110% happy with my bike and it leaves me smiling like a chesire cat when I have had a ride of which I am knocking out 200 miles a week on average at the moment. 

I appreciate all the comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

shachah7 said:


> why do these morons like t-dog keep going on about the same tiresome topics.
> 
> put whatever you feel comfortable with on your bike and the morons can stick to their rigid, idiotic dogmas.



Becuase idiots like shachah7 have NO idea.

Hey shachah7 why dont you buy a Porsche 911 and rip out the engine and put a Toyota engine in it. 

Pinarello's deserve Campagnolo and NOTHING else.

The end.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

T-Dog said:


> Becuase idiots like shachah7 have NO idea.
> 
> Hey shachah7 why dont you buy a Porsche 911 and rip out the engine and put a Toyota engine in it.
> 
> ...



haha... this is hilarious. sorry for going off topic but i am tired of reading posts from monkeys like this.

the engine is you, not your groupset. what an utterly moronic analogy. and is that why pinarello themselves show dogmas with shimano in their catalogue? because they dont deserve it? 

spend more time riding your bike and you might even look as good riding it as your bike does instead of posting stupidly useless posts.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulation with your new built. Interesting colour...very unique. Yet to see one live. As for groupset, its a matter of personal preference. Enjoy the ride. Cheers.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

shachah7 said:


> haha... this is hilarious. sorry for going off topic but i am tired of reading posts from monkeys like this.
> 
> the engine is you, not your groupset. what an utterly moronic analogy. and is that why pinarello themselves show dogmas with shimano in their catalogue? because they dont deserve it?
> 
> spend more time riding your bike and you might even look as good riding it as your bike does instead of posting stupidly useless posts.



Blah, Blah, Blah, get back on your Giant TCR with ShiamNO .


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

T-Dog, put your bike in a bag, get on a plane and I'll rinse you out my back wheel with whatever groupset you want. Get over it man for gods sake. Its a bike is all, but mine at that and I love it. 

End. As you say.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> T-Dog, put your bike in a bag, get on a plane and I'll rinse you out my back wheel with whatever groupset you want. Get over it man for gods sake. Its a bike is all, but mine at that and I love it.
> 
> End. As you say.


 

diegogarcia, it's beautiful. Because I want to remain in a happy marriage :lol: I stayed away from looking at the dogmas (outside what is posted here) so I never knew of the petrol color - that is a sweet color. It's a "not an in your face" color scheme and I like that. I agree with Foo about your bike - it's hot!

Joe


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I dint even get started on the colour. I personally believe its disgusting but thats just MY opinion. I've had a Team Telekom Prince, F413 Team bike, Prince of Spain and I'll soon have my Caisse Esparge coloured Dogma. Each to there own.


----------



## Toffster (Mar 6, 2003)

Lovely bike, mate. The Shimano running gear and wheels look good too.

If Shimano is good enough for Team Sky on their Dogma's...well....enough said.

The only one fishing on this thread is T-Dog....

Ride it with pride.

Cheers


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Toffster said:


> Lovely bike, mate. The Shimano running gear and wheels look good too.
> 
> If Shimano is good enough for Team Sky on their Dogma's...well....enough said.
> 
> ...


Thanks - yeah, I am over the moon with it and will be getting some serious miles in next week as 10 days off work.

As for T-Dog. Well, he is Australian and whilst I dont like to pidgeon hole all of em' I suspect his complex stems from that. Perhaps is a fourth generation Australian, related to a family member deported from the UK in the late 1800's for being nothing other than stupid. It could be in the family.

T-Dog, all said in jest of course, but we all know that the bike is far from ugly.:thumbsup: ]

Love to all,


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can I point out that the Australian comment was in jest. I lived there myself. Lovely place of course


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i look at this post from time to time and just have to bump it to say that I LOVE this color and am sadden that we here in the US cannot have this color


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

wow, awesome looking bike!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

T-Dog said:


> Becuase idiots like shachah7 have NO idea.
> 
> Hey shachah7 why dont you buy a Porsche 911 and rip out the engine and put a Toyota engine in it.
> 
> ...


you're an idiot


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Acid Green*



teapotter said:


> wow, awesome looking bike!


I have another colour Dogma on order that was not brought in to the states. It's Acid Green, this colour is all the range at Eurobike.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> you're an idiot


WOW some people are very passionate about there Italian bikes. 

Personally, whether it's SRAM, Shimano or Campy. Along as it's tastefully equipped who cares.....


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

crewman said:


> whether it's SRAM, Shimano or Campy. Along as it's tastefully equipped who cares.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2011)

May I ask what is your height? with the 54cm size. thanks


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Shimano on a Pinarello is like putting a Lichtenstein in a Vermeer exhibit.

I like the acid green Dogma though. Solid.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> May I ask what is your height? with the 54cm size. thanks


I am 5' 10"

I have a 54. The top tube is 55. 

The 53 had a 54 top tube but, the seat would be too high for me. So I just went with a 90 stem on the 54.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*Ride Quality*

That's one beautiful ride and I would do same with Shimano. Tell me how ride quality has changed - what makes this bike and it's ride SO special? It certainly the best looking bike on the planet, but how is the ride? (I need some great reasoning so I can convince myself to part with the $$$.)

Thanks for posting, and disregard the knucklehead comments from the a$$hole that wants to tell everyone else how to outfit their bikes...................


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll chime in here as I just got a 2011 Paris, that's pretty much designed after the Dogma, save a few bends and of course it uses a "lesser", 50K carbon fiber, unlike the Dogma's 60K. 

The ride is really nice but I'm 100% sure the Dogma had a much superior one. At my LBS there is guy who almost collect all the really higher end bikes and he recently got a Dogma and says he can't stop riding it. The ride is apparently unlike any other bike he's had.

Well, that's my 2 cents


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Great job mate, really well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

diegogarcia said:


> Spot on - its stunning. So smooth and lovely.
> 
> Have to say, this bike is simply incredible. I love being out on it, it literally destroys my S3 in every way and the interesting thing is that in contradiction to the weight issues that the naysayers harp on about it moves like a rocket and my times are exactly the same as on the S3. The data is there, splits and all. I am 110% happy with my bike and it leaves me smiling like a chesire cat when I have had a ride of which I am knocking out 200 miles a week on average at the moment.
> 
> I appreciate all the comments. :thumbsup:


Same times as your S3? Wouldn't you expect a bike like that to exceed the S3 time? You mention it is sooo fast but it doesn't seem any faster than your S3. I know you think it is smoother and love being on it but I'm just wondering if you are going to spend $10K on a bike like that, I'd expect some increase in performance, no?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Same times as your S3? Wouldn't you expect a bike like that to exceed the S3 time? You mention it is sooo fast but it doesn't seem any faster than your S3. I know you think it is smoother and love being on it but I'm just wondering if you are going to spend $10K on a bike like that, I'd expect some increase in performance, no?


From what I get out of the post he is probably meaning that the Dogma is not giving anything up to the S3 time wise even with the Aero tubing on the Cervelo. 

For me the Dogma rides like a charm (I love the road feel that the bike provides) but the real advantage is how well the bike handles. I am completely comfortable descending and taking corners as hard as I can. The frame feels ultra solid; no noticeable flex at all. The confidence that the Dogma inspires while racing/riding is a considerable performance advantage, at least for me. 

I rode a Madone last year and an R3/R3SL for 2009 and i havent been noticeably faster on the Dogma as far as flat land riding or climbing, but I do notice a big difference in how I am able to ride the more technical parts of the courses. The Dogma is simply the best bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

FYI some dealer on ebay is selling a Campy Chorus built Petrol Dogma in a 50 for sale, GOD I WANT SO BAD


----------

